# Fall Reno soil sample



## Shadygardner (Aug 20, 2018)

I just applied glyphosate to my weedy yard and will be reseeding in 2 weeks. Attached image is a soil sample I got for my back yard. I am looking for input on how to deal with the ph issue while seeding, as well as any other insight beyond what the comments in the report say. My plan for fertilizer is to apply some 0-0-60 in addition to Kinder blend Starter Fertilizer (19-26-6) from seed super store. I am planting ss6600 shady blend from seed superstore if that matters any.

I appreciate the insight!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I would put down lime at 50lbs/M now. Since you said you sprayed glyphosate, are you doing a reno? If so, I assume you are watering to encourage any weeds to grow and will do another round of glyphosate before you seed. Put the lime down now and the 2 weeks of watering will help it to work into the soil. I have put down 50lb/M of lime the same day I seed and the grass came up just fine. Of course, it was being watered to get it to grow.


----------

